
FireFox vs. Chrome Privacy? - muhammadtaqi
Which browser should we use to protect our privacy and freedom as FireFox and Chrome both saves our browsing data&#x2F;bookmarks and passwords in their cloud.
======
redxblood
What? Firefox doesn´t do that unless you explicitely create a firefox sync
account, I don´t know about chrome

But if you are talking privacy, I assure you Firefox is 10x better in pretty
much every aspect.

~~~
muhammadtaqi
What if we sync account on Firefox, how much Firefox use our data?

~~~
bzbarsky
See
[https://accounts.firefox.com/legal/privacy](https://accounts.firefox.com/legal/privacy)
which links to [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/privacy/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/privacy/)

But in practical terms, I am not aware of any uses of the sync data apart from
actually syncing it. That is, no mining of that data, etc.

